# how women shower VS. how men shower



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A WOMAN :
>>
>> Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry hamper according
>> to lights and darks.
>>
>> Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown.
>>
>> If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.
>>
>> Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do
>> more sit-ups/leg-lifts, etc.
>>
>> Get in the shower. Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah,

>> wide loofah and pumice stone.
>>
>> Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added
>> vitamins.
>>
>> Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean.
>>
>> Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner enhanced.
>>
>> Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for 10 minutes until

>> red.
>>
>> Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake body wash.
>>
>> Rinse conditioner off hair.
>>
>> Shave armpits and legs.
>>
>> Turn off shower.
>>
>> Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower.
>>
>> Spray mold spots with Tilex.
>>
>> Get out of shower.
>>
>> Dry with towel the size of a small country.
>>
>> Wrap hair in super absorbent towel.
>>
>> Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head.
>>
>> If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.
>>
>>
>> HOW TO SHOWER LIKE A MAN:
>>
>> Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them

>> in a pile.
>>
>> Walk naked to the bathroom. < BR>>>
>> If you see wife along the way, shake wiener at her making the woo-woo

>> sound.
>>
>> Look at your manly physique in the mirror.
>>
>> Admire the size of your wiener and scratch your butt.
>>
>> Get in the shower.
>>
>> Wash your face.
>>
>> Wash your armpits.
>>
>> Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off.
>>
>> Fart and laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower.
>>
>> Spend majority of time washing privates and surrounding area.
>>
>> Wash your butt, leaving those coarse butt hairs stuck on the soap.
>>
>> Wash your hair. Make a Shampoo Mohawk.
>>
>> Pee.
>>
>> Rinse off and get out of shower.
>>
>> Partially dry off.
>>
>> Fail to notice water o n floor because curtain was hanging out of tub
>> the whole time.
>>
>> Admire wiener size in mirror again.
>>
>> Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on.
>>
>> Return to bedroom with towel around waist.
>>
>> If you pass wife, pull off towel, shake wiener at her and make the
>> woo-woo sound again.
>>
>> Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

WOo-WOo!  lol.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This is classic JayVideo. 
The link to his MySpace videos may prove comical to some.


Hope they raise a smile.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Ya see... this is how a guy "expresses" himself... *slowly nods while smirking*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, SO glad I'm not married! I KNEW guys were fundamentally...uh...dumb...


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

*Rubs his head as he uses his nag translator*... =*(... tis too hard to understand!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

well its certainly more comforting than witnessing a roommate off to take a shower.


----------

